# Handy Calculators



## dicko (11/4/14)

Found this calculator this morning.
Well laid out and seems to cover everything brewing

http://www.yeastcalc.co/homebrew-calculators#.U0cCIicaySM


----------



## djar007 (11/4/14)

That is a cool site. Thanks Dicko.


----------



## NewtownClown (11/4/14)

Yeastcalc has been around for ages. That is their new site and the third time in a month it's been posted here


----------



## dicko (11/4/14)

NewtownClown said:


> Yeastcalc has been around for ages. That is their new site and the third time in a month it's been posted here


Maybe before I post I should DASFFS

well i suppose it is now in the forum it belongs in


----------



## NewtownClown (11/4/14)

dicko said:


> Maybe before I post I should DASFFS


You have no idea how much I wanted to say that... :unsure:


----------



## dicko (11/4/14)

NewtownClown said:


> You have no idea how much I wanted to say that... :unsure:


----------



## mckenry (11/4/14)

I really want to use it, but he removed the growth rate step. Its handy, but it really doesnt let you know if youre doing the steps at the right size. Basically, if you need enough yeast from a pack that is a few months old, say viability 12%, and you want enough yeast to ferment 50L, if you dont know what youre doing, you could believe a single 3.5L starter is enough. Doing such a massive step up is not best practice. Please bring back the innoculation guide!!!


----------



## going down a hill (11/4/14)

The original calculator

http://www.yeastcalc.co/pitchratecalculator.php#.U0cgz1ehzYA

I cant remember how I got to it, maybe from one of the other posts about this calc. I then bookmarked lickity split. I emailed the the bloke who is running this site and he got back to me, so you could email him your concerns regarding the growth rate step. I stick to those growth rate guidelines as well, handy stuff.


----------



## mckenry (11/4/14)

going down a hill said:


> The original calculator
> 
> http://www.yeastcalc.co/pitchratecalculator.php#.U0cgz1ehzYA
> 
> I cant remember how I got to it, maybe from one of the other posts about this calc. I then bookmarked lickity split. I emailed the the bloke who is running this site and he got back to me, so you could email him your concerns regarding the growth rate step. I stick to those growth rate guidelines as well, handy stuff.


Problem is, that calculator doesnt calculate properly. Here is a quote from another thread, from the man himself, when I asked this question before

_hi mckenry, i cross referenced the data with brewers friend and mrmalty viability calculators and it seems they are ok, *the old flash calculator must use a different formula. *the Kai Troister calculations are there(Braukaiser)_
_I didnt put the innoculation rate due to lack of space, maybe i figure out a way to put it there_


For example - the old calculator gives a viability of 34 billion cells if you started with 100 billion on december 3rd 2013. The new one give it as just 7.4 billion. A Big difference and a big problem if you use the old calc.


----------



## TBird (11/4/14)

Thanks Dicko

Does anybody know what "Equipment Loss" refers to and how do you calculate grain absorption rate?

Thanks


----------



## mckenry (11/4/14)

Equipment losses are for wort or water you cant retrieve, such as whats left in your boil kettle after youve drained it. Grain absorption rate is fairly accepted to be 1L/kg, but if you wait and wait for it to drain longer, it'll be less than 1L/kg.
Just remove the wort you drain, from the water you put in and divide that by the total kgs of grain.


----------



## TBird (11/4/14)

mckenry said:


> Equipment losses are for wort or water you cant retrieve, such as whats left in your boil kettle after youve drained it. Grain absorption rate is fairly accepted to be 1L/kg, but if you wait and wait for it to drain longer, it'll be less than 1L/kg.
> Just remove the wort you drain, from the water you put in and divide that by the total kgs of grain.


Thanks mckenry


----------



## lael (11/4/14)

Brewers friend app is great too


----------



## mckenry (11/4/14)

lael said:


> Brewers friend app is great too


I dont understand the growth rate on brewersfriend. Not sure if B/g (billions cells per gram of extract) is handy. What is better: 0.03B/g or 0.3B/g ? Whats the healthy range?
All I'm asking is to see a 'yes' or a green text for growth rate in the healthy range, and then a yes or green for cell count reached.


----------



## dicko (11/4/14)

TBird said:


> Thanks Dicko
> 
> Does anybody know what "Equipment Loss" refers to and how do you calculate grain absorption rate?
> 
> Thanks


Mate, if you BIAB or brew with a Braumeister then the grain absorption rate can be a bit less than the reported 1l / kg.
From memory, Brad Smith the writer and owner of Beersmith says the BIAB amount is around 0.585 fl oz / oz. The current figure I use is 0.66 fl oz / oz with a BM.

On the above spreadsheet trub loss is a separate figure to equipment loss.
Trub loss is what you leave in the boil kettle and equipment loss might be what is left in a mash tun but you need to include in your losses in plumbing and pumps and chillers etc as well.
I would include the last losses in the trub loss just to simplify things.


----------



## going down a hill (11/4/14)

mckenry said:


> Problem is, that calculator doesnt calculate properly. Here is a quote from another thread, from the man himself, when I asked this question before
> 
> _hi mckenry, i cross referenced the data with brewers friend and mrmalty viability calculators and it seems they are ok, *the old flash calculator must use a different formula. *the Kai Troister calculations are there(Braukaiser)_
> _I didnt put the innoculation rate due to lack of space, maybe i figure out a way to put it there_
> ...


I wish I had of known about that problem before I made a yeast starter that I have now pitched.

I might be missing something but could you not solve the problem by using the new yeastcalc calculator for the right cell count from the use by date, then punch the correct viable cells into the old calculator for the correct inoculation rate for your yeast steps. Its a pain but I think that would work.


----------



## mckenry (11/4/14)

going down a hill said:


> I wish I had of known about that problem before I made a yeast starter that I have now pitched.
> 
> I might be missing something but could you not solve the problem by using the new yeastcalc calculator for the right cell count from the use by date, then punch the correct viable cells into the old calculator for the correct inoculation rate for your yeast steps. Its a pain but I think that would work.


Yes you can. You can turn off the 'calculate viability from date' and just punch in the new viability. The calcs arent identical, but close enough I guess.


----------



## yeastcalc (11/4/14)

Hey mckenry, sorry for being so late with this man. I just added the growth factor and innoc rate to the first step, and i will add it to the other 2 soon.


----------



## yeastcalc (11/4/14)

Just added it to all 3 Steps


----------

